# A.O. SMITH water heater w power vent



## big waynester (Jan 26, 2004)

Water heater is about 12 yrs old, still heats water fine, motor on power vent is going out. Can I just take the power vent out? Does it have to have a power vent?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

yes. that fan is necessary. You might be able to pick up just a replacement motor. But, it is necessary in the operation of that heater, and bi-passing that motor would be a not-very-wise thing to do.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

There is the whole carbon monoxide thing, but you may develop an immunity to it over time.


----------



## big waynester (Jan 26, 2004)

flashheatingand said:


> yes. that fan is necessary. You might be able to pick up just a replacement motor. But, it is necessary in the operation of that heater, and bi-passing that motor would be a not-very-wise thing to do.


Thanks, I was wondering because I see a lot of water heaters without a vent blower. Was hoping I could just make a regular vent and use it that way. Besides the motor going bad the plastic squirrel cage is cracked:sad: cheapest I found was 211.00 for powervent motor unit. I guess I will get a new water heater


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Before getting a standard unit, you might see why they went with a power vent in the first place. Or did you go with a power vent?


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

12 years is life span of most the heaters anymore, so spend $211 and in a short time have a rust out or more problems......replace the unit and save a buck


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Red Adobe said:


> 12 years is life span of most the heaters anymore, so spend $211 and in a short time have a rust out or more problems......replace the unit and save a buck


Mine turned 20 this year...I have a feeling the ass-end is going to fall out pretty soon...


----------



## big waynester (Jan 26, 2004)

flashheatingand said:


> Before getting a standard unit, you might see why they went with a power vent in the first place. Or did you go with a power vent?


It was a new constructionn not sure why they went with a power vent, my contractor didnt say, most of the time they put in the cheap stuff.
What are the parameters or reasons to go with a power vent? I'm about to lose the house in a divorce,  so trying to get it done reasonable


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

big waynester said:


> It was a new constructionn not sure why they went with a power vent, my contractor didnt say, most of the time they put in the cheap stuff.
> What are the parameters or reasons to go with a power vent? I'm about to lose the house in a divorce, so trying to get it done reasonable


If you can vent the furnace and the water heater through the wall you eliminate the need for a chimney.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

big waynester said:


> It was a new constructionn not sure why they went with a power vent, my contractor didnt say, most of the time they put in the cheap stuff.
> What are the parameters or reasons to go with a power vent? I'm about to lose the house in a divorce, so trying to get it done reasonable



Like killer says, hot water is over rated.

And so are women!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

If you are losing the house due to a divorce, I would consider that post about carbon monoxide and building up a tolerance to it over time. 

That is expert advice and, should you follow it, you would not be found negligent if your ex-wife were to be found after the spring thaw.

Make sure she is on auto-pay and the decomposition should be well along its way.


----------



## big waynester (Jan 26, 2004)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> If you can vent the furnace and the water heater through the wall you eliminate the need for a chimney.


so if it goes through the wall and not a chimney it needs a power vent?, pretty sure it goes through the wall


----------



## big waynester (Jan 26, 2004)

cleveman said:


> If you are losing the house due to a divorce, I would consider that post about carbon monoxide and building up a tolerance to it over time.
> 
> That is expert advice and, should you follow it, you would not be found negligent if your ex-wife were to be found after the spring thaw.
> 
> Make sure she is on auto-pay and the decomposition should be well along its way.


I thought of that,pretty much the same plan , but my kid lives there too...it would be sweet to lose the wife and get the house back.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

big waynester said:


> so if it goes through the wall and not a chimney it needs a power vent?, pretty sure it goes through the wall


That is correct.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Flash Family Counciling: Replace the motor assembly. Who knows what will happen in ten to five years? They may decide to move out or whatever, it's a bridge to cross at a later date. Those things are readily available at a favorable price....When you don't need one.
Longterm, maybe a tankless unit would be worth considering.


----------



## big waynester (Jan 26, 2004)

I found this 
http://southbend.craigslist.org/app/3246320493.html
IDK about buting a used one


----------

